# RIP to my adult PTS



## greendale9061 (Aug 26, 2009)

Steve the Pink Tongue Skink (~ 4 years old).

The last month has been a strain on my PTS body. 4 weeks ago, it was noticed that he was loosing weight very rapidly, not eating much and not pooing. Several trips to Pennie Vets (Tottington) to investigate why this little guy had suddenl become soo ill.

After 3 long weeks of force feeding, flushing the guts, and antibiotic injections. The last step would have been to open him up, but my little guy was very weak and probally wouldn't of survived the anesthetic.

I decided the best option was to let him go to sleep this afternoon. Further investigation will take place by the vet, to see exactly what the cause was (I am expecting a tumour or somekind of stomach problem to put my mind at ease).

Keeping Exotic Pets is just as emotional as keeping the 'normal furry ones' 

Steve will be sadly missed.

On a lighter note I still have my remaining colony of 8 PTS and 1 BTS to keep me busy


----------



## lovespids (May 10, 2010)

A pet is a pet ,reptile or furry sorry for your loss RIP little steve x


----------

